# how to set a password for internet connection



## vidhi12 (May 20, 2009)

i want to konow the steps for setting a password for internet connection.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Care to share enough details for us to make an intelligent guess about what you want to do?

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




What EXACTLY are you trying to do? Wireless security, wired security, router's admin password, what?


----------

